# Your best Halloween costume? (1 Viewer)



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 20, 2010)

I went as a very angry strawberry in 2000, that was a lot of fun. I couldn't get in most of the driveways and had to wait at the gates though. . .I couldn't see over walls either so, wasn't the _smartest_ costume but still my favourite and personal best. How about you?


----------



## alanmt (Sep 20, 2010)

I was a centaur the year we all went as Narnia themed characters.  It was a very cool costume, my back half was on wheels and moved very well, although I couldn't sit down.  Unfortunately, we went to cowboy bar and all of these cowboys kept trying to mount me, one way or the other.  My sister in law almost beat up a couple of cowboys who were limboing under my horse body on the dance floor.  good times.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh Alan, dare I hope you got some pictures?


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Sep 20, 2010)

I was a classic burglar. Like with the striped black and white shirt, the beanie, the mask and the bag with the dollar sign in it. I was proud of it because i thought of it last minute. Plus who ever thought of making the bag the candy's going in as part of their costume?!


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 20, 2010)

I went as an icicle to the office party and won first prize. First thing. I was very thin back then. Wore a white body suit, spray painted a scull cap glitter white. Went to the Dollar store and picked up clear icicle Christmas tree decorations. Made necklaces out of them and attached more sporadically round the suit. Oh, made earings out of them The most fun was painting my face like I had hypothermia. I freaked myself out! It all cost me maybe $40.00 dollars (don't forget the suit). I shared an office with a guy who was a real "kiss up". He spent $250.00 on a face mask which involved molding to look like a monster. (He just might as well gone as himself.) He came in third place and wouldn't speak to me for a week. It was a very good week.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 20, 2010)

You may think it's harmless and all in fun, but Halloween glorifies Satan. Think about that while you're wearing your costumes and eating your candy corn, people.


----------



## Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

In college one year I dressed up as a pimp and went trick-or-treating with two girls dressed as prostitutes. Well, one of them just _had_ to be a flapper from the '20s. Whatever. We were actually doing a canned food drive for some charity, and we did manage to get some cans when people finally opened their doors. I think we might have scared a few of them. But 'tis the season, no?


----------



## Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

JosephB said:


> You may think it's harmless and all in fun, but Halloween glorifies Satan.


 
Not quite right.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you referring to my take on Halloween -- or are you suggesting I'm not the brightest jack o' lantern on the block?


----------



## garza (Sep 20, 2010)

The mass celebrated on All Hallows Eve was for a long time a part of the church calendar. Neither the Eve nor All Saints Day itself have anything to do with Satan. The witches, black cats, and such are apparently a Protestant invention.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm kidding, Garza.


----------



## garza (Sep 20, 2010)

I was wondering. But to get back to the question before the House, I was fortunate as a child because I never had to worry about a costume. It was my friend Emory King who once pointed out that I have a face made for radio, and that held true for me even as a child.


----------



## Farror (Sep 20, 2010)

I went out as Russell Brand last year.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2010)

I have gone as a witch several times, just to be ironic.


----------



## Mike (Sep 21, 2010)

I was going to post something a bit more blasphemous earlier, Joe, but I was overdue on my lunch break. Now I can't remember exactly what it was I wanted to say. I know it had something to do with de-cannonization of a Catholic Saint after an incident with a black kitten. I'll have to look up the facts on Wikipedia. But I'm pretty sure I saw it in there, somewhere.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 21, 2010)

Would de-cannonisation involve not shooting him out of a cannon?


----------



## Farror (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it would be more like sucking him back in to one.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike said:


> I was going to post something a bit more blasphemous earlier, Joe, but I was overdue on my lunch break. Now I can't remember exactly what it was I wanted to say. I know it had something to do with de-cannonization of a Catholic Saint after an incident with a black kitten. I'll have to look up the facts on Wikipedia. But I'm pretty sure I saw it in there, somewhere.



In my neck of the woods, it might have been more obvious I was joking. Every year, the whack-jobs protest Halloween celebrations, claiming that is has something to do with devil worship and promoting witchcraft. They've been successful in some cases -- some school districts now refer to Halloween as  "fall festival" and have banned decorations with images of witches, devils, etc. The school administrators, in many cases, just got tired of dealing with complaints and requests for alternative celebrations.


----------



## Mike (Sep 21, 2010)

This is the spot where I said something else. But it had a naughty word in it. No more effing naughty words kids! This site is PG13, regardless of whether or not the word "_ _ _ _" is allowed to be used once.

Now, for a little game of hangman...


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 21, 2010)

It would have to be my Native American outfit when I was really little. I had the fake buckskin, fringes and all. Headband with colored feathers and a bow I made out of a kite bar and rubberbands tied together.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 21, 2010)

OK -- back the the OP. Sorry.

I guess my favorite costume was a taco. I used thin, yellowish foam rubber, cut in a circle and folded in half as the shell. It had armholes, and my head and feet came out either end. I used strips of green felt for the lettuce and strands of fat orange yarn for cheese --all that spilled out from the edges. I topped it off with a big sombrero.

I haven't dressed up since the kids started doing it. My wife is trots our her sort of sexy witch costume every year, which I like. But she insists on taking it off when we put the kids to bed. Boring.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats pretty clever, I stopped dressing up for Halloween when I got into High School. Now I stay at home and hand out candy.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 21, 2010)

I started dressing up again in college. It was a huge deal, especially at the art school and graphic design parties -- with everyone trying be really creative and out-do each other. I was the taco the first year out of college. Last time I dressed up, I did the old hockey mask and chainsaw thing. Pretty lame.


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 21, 2010)

JosephB said:
			
		

> I guess my favorite costume was a taco. I used thin, yellowish foam rubber, cut in a circle and folded in half as the shell. It had armholes, and my head and feet came out either end. I used strips of green felt for the lettuce and strands of fat orange yarn for cheese --all that spilled out from the edges. I topped it off with a big sombrero.


 
And I thought no one could outdo my icicle costume. *eats humble pie" Brilliant! All you needed was a Pina Colada. :wink:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 21, 2010)

Vampires and werewolves. Vampires are effortlessly cool these days.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 21, 2010)

My best costume was an old haggy witch. I had very long dark hair back then, so I put white streaks in it. Now days I wouldn't have to do that, they're natural.  I did look very ugly and scaggy, and scared some of the little ones.


----------



## terrib (Sep 21, 2010)

Once a friend I hadn't seen in over ten years called me to invited me to a party that her parents were having. She was visiting from out of town and so of course I said yes. It was a few weeks before Halloween so I asked if it was going to be a costume party. Looking back I should have known her hesitation mean trouble( she was a bad practical joker) but she answered with a sweet, "yeah...sure!" 

So I went up in the attic and went through some old boxes...well low and behold I found one of my old prom dresses, my sons Indian headband thingy with a coon's (raccoon for you yanks) tail hanging from the end, green tights from my daughter's Christmas play and a crown from some pagent. 

The night of the party I teased my hair very high...all ratty and crazy, the cheap sparkly Princess crown fit perfectly on top...my makeup was to say..um, hooker heavy..purple sparkles on one eye, hot pink on the other...lots of red lipstick and enough blush to guide Santa's sleigh. 

After barely breathing, the prom dress was zipped up and fell at my ankles showing off my pretty green stockings...one blue shoe, one orange.

My daughter just shook her head as I headed out the door. Now I will say it was a little embarrasing driving in the city but I just kept my eyes forward until I arrived. The cars were lined down the road, there were so many people there. I struggled to get out of the car and hurried down the road to ring the door bell. The door opened. I went in. Then everything happened in slow motions. 

I was standiing in a room filled with peopleI have never seen before. They were all just looking at me, quiet as a mouse. I remember just looking at them...each and every one trying to figure this out. Then  a roar of laughter hit me like a ton of bricks. They laughted and they laughted and they pointed at my coon tail and my shoes and everything. The thing is...no one else was dressed up. I was the only one! 


Then I see my friend and her family in the corner laughing their heads off. I about died! I am laughing now telling this. I still have not gotten her back...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 21, 2010)

We don't do Halloween so much, though it is catching on, but on bonfire night we have a dressing up competition in the village hall. I won a prize as a wizard one year, conical black cardboard hat, the atlas covered in black paper with "Spells" in spidery silver writing and with a spider (plastic) hanging from one corner.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 21, 2010)

The best so far, in my opinion, have been a taco and an icicle. If someone can top a taco, please do!


----------



## Mike (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got some salsa around here somewhere. Queso, too. Y lechuga?


----------



## Farror (Sep 21, 2010)

I still think my Russell Brand costume takes the cake.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought you looked more like Johnny Depp to be honest


----------

